# Early POF and ED - Indian Couple



## India281 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi All

I am 33, was diagnosed with POF when I was 18.. I am currently looking at my options to have a family.

Dr Conway suggested looking at India as both my and my husband are Indian - and not many Indian egg donors in the UK..

Anyone in my situation - would love to hear from you


----------



## tillyturner (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi India281  

Just wanted to say welcome to the forum  , I too have had ED but had mine in St petersburg, they have hundreds of donors but not sure if they have any Indian egg donors?

I know its a real learning curve trying to sort out the best clinic and whether or not to stay in the UK or go abroad, but there are literally hundreds of ladies on here with lots of experience that I am sure will be able to help  

Wishing you every success let me know if you have any general questions about ED cycles as finished mine a couple of weeks ago so have alittle bit of knowledge  

Hugs Tilly xx


----------

